# How do you hunt different in contest then just hunting. Charlie



## Charlie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2010)

not sure what I am asking for just need ideas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hunt pretty much the same. I always have a partner in contests, but normally hunt alone.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

stick to what you know and what has been working for you


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I use the run and gun while in a contest! I time every stand and if I dont see anything in 15-20 mins its off to the next one. I also will save land that hasnt been called on or at leased in a long time and that is very import on the run and gun. I have places I hunt for my normal hunting but contest time, I pull all the strings!


----------



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

Furtaker has it right. Have alot of prime land that doesn't get messed with much and quick stands. I usually sit 12 min unless I know there is a cat there. Also get to the next set as quick as you can and plan a route that has no backtracking to get to stands. Try to set it up one after another. Take care


----------



## Charlie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2010)

This will help, Thank you for your thoughts. Charlie Mitchell


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck...shoot straight and hittem hard.

I too would say run and gun perhaps circle back through where you saw an active area.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW,,,,, Welcome to PT !


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

We hunt the same just depends on who's callin and who's shootin cause me an Chris stayed on a couple of stands for an hour at a time, then with my brother calling it was like 20-25 min and were outta there


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't start doing any calling until I participate in the annual contest up here. Then I just go out an call as usual. Usually stay about 20-30 minutes per stand.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hunt pretty much the same. I always have a partner in contests, but normally hunt alone.


 How many do you go through before one shows up!!HA!!


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello, what i do for contest is make a list of all your hunting spots best to worse. in the contest your under the gun to make as many calls as you can in the time frame your given. so no where your going. if you have time to scout all your areas and find a heavier animal then work that area and get the big one. all of the contest im in go buy weight. the biggest is KING. they use to o buy total killed and total kill for the day as a nother prize but some of the contest sponcers got tired of me winning the total prizes year after year so they went to one prize for the biggest so their is still the luck factor of getting the biggest. i dont hunt my favorite spots unless it is for a contest i ry new spots early season to find contest spots. why shoot a dog for 20 $ when he is worth 5,000$ save the big ones for the big bucks
hope this helps you


----------

